

It's so pretty - majere
http://rigaux.org/language-study/diagram.png

======
gus_massa
Bad title. The title of the page that contains this graph is: "Diagram and
history of programming languages"

Perhaps it'd be better to link to the original page instead of the png:
[http://rigaux.org/language-study/diagram.html](http://rigaux.org/language-
study/diagram.html) (It has a simplified diagram, and links to similar
diagrams.)

